# 4th of July BBQ



## gene_mingo (Jun 28, 2008)

What is everyone doing for the 4th of July? I am fortunate enough to have it as a paid holiday.

I will be making BBQ for my family. It is the one time of year that I try to go all out with my cooking. I will be providing the meat and various other family members bring the sides.

This year I will be smoking 4 racks of pork loin back ribs, 6 racks of pork spare ribs and a Boston Butt (pork shoulder).

For the ribs I will be using a dry rub made from brown sugar, pepper, salt, onion powder, garlic powder, chile powder and some sweet paprika.

I will use mesquite for the smoke. I have several mesquites growing in my yard so it is the obvious choice.

While smoking the ribs i will mop them down with apple cider every hour or so. I think the loin back ribs will take about 4-5 hours, but the spare ribs will take 6-7 hours.

The Boston Butt will get the same rub, but while smoking I will mop it with a vinegar sauce. The sauce is:

2 cups Apple Cider Vinegar
2 cups water
3/4 cup ketchup
1/2 cup brown sugar
2 tbls yellow mustard
1 tbls molasses
1/4 cup worcestershire
1 tsp paprika
1 tsp red pepper flake
1 tsp onion powder
1 tsp garlic powder
dash liquid smoke
salt and pepper to taste

This is the first time I have tried to make a vinegar sauce. I played around with it a bit last week and that is how I came up with the recipe.

I plan on smoking the Boston Butt for about ten hours.

If any of you PBers are from real BBQ country and enjoy a good vinegar sauce any suggestions would be helpful.

Any way that is my plan so far.


----------



## jogri17 (Jun 28, 2008)

if you want to invite me and pay for a plane ticket to that bbq from quebec i'd sure wouldn't mind that eh


----------



## etexas (Jun 28, 2008)

Ours will be nice and quiet! BBQ something, and watch the fireworks over the Greens.


----------



## DMcFadden (Jun 28, 2008)

Let's see . . . San Gabriel (CA) to Cottonwood (AZ) must be about . . . 462.52 miles. Hmmm. That should take about 6 hours and 55 minutes to drive. Gas is going for . . . 

Oh well!


----------



## turmeric (Jun 29, 2008)

Sounds delicious! I'm going to the Waterfront Blues Festival in Portland, dv, either that day or one of the next two.


----------



## gene_mingo (Jul 2, 2008)

I just finished applying the dry rub to the meat, now it will rest nicely in the fridge until friday morning. I can't wait. It will be a very good day!


----------



## danmpem (Jul 2, 2008)

I'll be reading at home with a quiet house. Of course, that is unless PBers in my area want to BBQ together!


----------



## CalvinandHodges (Jul 2, 2008)

Hi:

Our church is having a get-together at a member's home. There is a nice view from his house of the fireworks over Memorial Park.

Should be a good time of food and fellowship!

-CH


----------



## Herald (Jul 2, 2008)

Chill is the name of the game.


----------



## Grymir (Jul 3, 2008)

I'm leaving with my wife for a 5-day, 4-night camping trip. We're gonna have some ribeye steak (with the bone-in), some BBQ'd pork ribs, Hebrew National hot dogs (We answer to a higher authority ), some of my wifes 1/2 lb hamburgers (Bob Vigneault and Ivan, we'll be in the Cedar Valley County park, in Cedar County Iowa, by Shelter #2, if you want to come and have some of the best burgers in the world. I remember you said something about a road trip . It's the little corner of the park that wasn't flooded out and majorly destroyed). We also have 3 bags of candy. (The good stuff - Snickers, Reeses P-nut butter cups, Hershey's mix). Corned beef Hash/Scrambled eggs for b-fast, and lot's o bacon. Everthing will be cooked over an open fire. The perfect romantic getaway for my wife and me. 

Gene Mingo, your recipe sounds perfect and your Boston Butt delicious. Have a happy 4th. !!


----------



## gene_mingo (Jul 4, 2008)

Well the smoke is on. The shoulder has been smoking for two hours. The ribs will go on in about 15 mins. 

Dennis if you hit the road right now, you could make it for the food.

We will be eating around 6 pm and then the fireworks start at 9 pm.

They say the temp will get up over the 100 f today. Maybe some rain this afternoon.

Happy 4th all.

Now back to the smoke.


----------



## TimV (Jul 4, 2008)

Our neighborhood is a bit naughty. People go to Indian reservations and Mexico to get big, military grade, illegal fireworks, and it's a tradition that the police and fire departments try to stop the action and for the people to set up communication systems to avoid detection. It's quite exciting, and everyone walks around and there's lots of food and drink.


----------



## Quickened (Jul 4, 2008)

and to think i am working all weekend!

Josh it sounds like an excellent set up! I know what i'll be doing on my next day off.


----------



## gene_mingo (Jul 4, 2008)

The first four racks are off the smoker! It will be a feast!


----------



## DMcFadden (Jul 4, 2008)

gene_mingo said:


> Well the smoke is on. The shoulder has been smoking for two hours. The ribs will go on in about 15 mins.
> 
> Dennis if you hit the road right now, you could make it for the food.
> 
> ...



Gene, I did the next best thing.

Spending the week with my lawyer son, daughter-in-law, and 14 month old grandson this week, we just finished touring the new Botanical Garden of the Ozarks AFTER having award winning BBQ at the Whole Hog Cafe in Fayetteville. They decorate with these ginormous tropheys won in competitions all over the country. There must be 60 or more of them in the window and along the wall. But, yes, Whole Hog Cafe is definitely the place to be in the Rogers or Fayetteville neighborhoods. The Fayeteville one had a full roll of paper towels on each and every table!!!

A couple of days ago, we took in the Catfish Hole Cafe. It was a similar experience in local color AND great victuals.


----------



## bookslover (Jul 6, 2008)

North Jersey Baptist said:


> Chill is the name of the game.



Well, Bill, that should increase your carbon footprint - afterwards!


----------



## turmeric (Jul 6, 2008)

bookslover said:


> North Jersey Baptist said:
> 
> 
> > Chill is the name of the game.
> ...


 
I must say, I've never heard it called that before!


----------

